
Mosh, the SSH Alternative Option for System Administration - cujanovic
http://linux-audit.com/mosh-ssh-alternative-for-system-administration/
======
nowprovision
It does have minor disadvantages, abandoned sessions need housekeeping (a
crontab job may work for you), UDP is sometimes blocked in corp/uni firewalls,
SSH agent forwarding is tied to first connection (can be worked around), X
forwarding doesn't work, I also wonder if the local echo for example using vim
causes more burden that it solves when say not in insert mode in vim. Other
than that mosh is great especially when mobile or switching between VPNs etc..

~~~
Piskvorrr
It's not a SSH replacement - X (and port and agent) forwarding or file
transfer are different features. Mosh is a remote terminal client (and an
absolutely brilliant one!), whereas SSH has a lot of different applications
besides this one.

